
Technologies for solving the climate crisis are not ready - algo_trader
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2020/7/14/21319678/climate-change-renewable-energy-technology-innovation-net-zero-emissions
======
algo_trader
A deep dive into an array of technologies needed beyond the usual
PV/wind/batteries.

